# Festplattenpfad ändern, wie?



## yves1993 (8. April 2011)

Hallo erstmal...

Also ich bring es mal auf den Punkt: Weiss einer von Euch wie man den Pfad einer Festplatte am PC ändern kann? 
Ich habe nämlich ein Problem mit iTunes, das sich aber einfach lösen lassen könnte... Damals hatte ich alle Songs von meiner externen Festplatte in die Bibliothek importiert, das heisst jeder Song ist unter dem Pfad der die Festplatte damals hatte gespeichert...

Aus irgendeinem Grund, vielleicht weil ich diesmal meine Geräte anders angeschlossen habe, ist der Pfad meiner Festplatte nichtmehr (K sonder (J
iTunes tut sich damit aber schwer und jetzt findet er eben alle Songs nichtmehr.. weil er sie damals unter Festplatte (K/musik/blablub gespeichert hat... Und da ich über 2000 Lieder habe, wäre es extrem frustrierend diese jetzt alle manuell zu suchen...

Weiss einer wie ich den Pfad von (J wieder auf (K ändern kann? :/ 

(Ich hab bereits versucht das mit dem Anschließen anderer Geräte zu ändern, aber irgendwie ohne Erfolg, er nimmt meine Festplatte immer als (J an...)


----------



## xsynasto (8. April 2011)

Hiho!!

ganz einfach...zuerst einmal die externe Festplatte anschließen.

Dann gehst du Systemsteurung>Verwaltung>Computerverwaltung

Dann bekommst du ein neues Fenster, indem du eine Liste siehst. In der Liste auf Datenträgerverwaltung klicken unter dem Aspekt Datenspeicher.
Dort sollte dann rechts unter den aufgezeigten Festplatten auch deine Externe sichtbar sein. Da dann einfach Rechtsklick drauf > Laufwerkbuchstaben und -pfade ändern...
Im nächsten Fenster dann unten auf ändern klicken und den Buchstaben auswählen

Die Anleitung trifft auf Windows XP zu. Bin erstmal davon ausgegangen, falls nicht musst du nochmal bescheid sagen ;-).


----------



## myadictivo (8. April 2011)

unter win7 

systemsteuerung -> system & sicherheit -> verwaltung -> computerverwaltung -> datenspeicher -> datenträgerverwaltung

festplatte ausschen, rechtsklick -> laufwerksbuchstaben und pfad ändern

wenn der gewünschte buchstabe schon belegt ist, muss natürlich erst der momentan so benannte geändert werden.

aber :
wenn du jetzt den pfad / buchstaben von dem andren laufwerk wieder änderst, kann natürlich eventuell passieren, dass andere verlinkungen nicht mehr funktionieren


----------



## yves1993 (8. April 2011)

Oops, ja habe Windows Vista, sollte aber funktionieren, ich werds testen und euch im Edit hier bescheid geben...

Und andere Verlinkungen hab ich da eh nicht, die Festplatte ist nur für meine Mukke gut  (Selbst wenn wären die im Moment auch unfunktionell denn die wären dann auch auf (K damals gespeichert) 

Ok danke hat funktioniert, ist bei Windows Vista das Gleiche wie bei Win7


----------



## hadedebyte (8. April 2011)

Bei Windows findest du in der Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->Computerverwaltung die Datenträgerverwaltung. Dort kannst du Laufwerksbuchstaben verändern.


----------

